

Web server performance comparison - misleading_name
http://wiki.dreamhost.com/Web_Server_Performance_Comparison

======
riledhel
I really liked they mention that although Apache is not as efficient at
handling a large number of concurrent conections and uses more memory, it's
still the preferred web server for a number of reasons. I would have liked to
know which version of Apache and which MPM they used.

~~~
macros
mpm_event can do wonders for memory use. Sad that it falls back to mpm_thread
for ssl.

